# Amount of poop with Wellness and TOTW



## hubert (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Appreciate some of your insights here. I read that usually with better food, the poop amount is less as more food is absorbed. I have been feeding my 4 month old puppy wellness super5mix for puppies and transitioned recently to grain free TOTW. The amount of poop seems a lot more with TOTW. Which is surprising since it is supposed to be grain free and more easily absorb by the dog. 

Anybody else seen the same thing? 
Does it mean wellness super5mix is a superior food and absorbed more readily than TOTW?

Hubert


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It makes sense to me that larger poops means more waste (haha, no pun intended!). 

But I too have noticed what you have. Not with TOTW, I've never tried that, but with lesser quality foods like Natural Balance, Purina One, and Science Diet.

Small poops are good!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly's poops got larger, stinkier and more frequent on grain free - especially when compared to when she was on Eukenuba (sp?) Sensitive Skin (she pooped so little then I was really worried and took her to the vet) - I think the corn blocked her up a bit (but I base this in no scientific facts).


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

From what I understand (which may or may not be correct) the grain free foods are generally higher in protein and can be too rich for some dogs. That can result in larger, not-so-great poops.

I did notice when I was checking out the website for Wellness one day, it says somewhere on there that they're continually running 'digestibility studies' on their food, so maybe it _is_ more digestible than some others? I don't know.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you feeding the same amount, or adjusted based on calorie content? When i had mine on TOTW I also noticed an increase in pooping frequency. I cut the food back by 1/2 cup and it was back to normal.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My first thought is that perhaps you're overfeeding. Check calorie content and compare to what you were feeding before.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour is on Castor & Pollux UltraMix, which has a lot of fruits and veggies in it. It is grain free, all natural, with chicken as the main protein source.

His poops are pretty large too, and they smell absolutely horrific !


----------



## hubert (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have been feeding the same number of cups for wellness and also TOTW. Although the calorie value of TOTW is lower and I should really be feeding more. 

I don't think I am overfeeding as the dog looks fairly slim, and is always hungry for more.

Anyway, I guess as long as the dog is healthy, eating and growing well, I probably should not worry too much. Just curious why I get more poop with TOTW.

Hubert


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is on Wellness Core which is grain free and she's like clock work 2 small piles a day. We tried TOTW, it is a bit cheaper, I was glad I had only bought a small bag. She had 3-4 larger piles day and had a lot of gas. Switched back to Wellness and went right back to normal.


----------

